# Rescaped my tank



## luke77 (Oct 28, 2012)

Been away for awhile with life's events but I'm able to come back now. Been hard at Work on my tank and other projects. This is my latest, starting with some live plants too. What do you think, need some honest opinions.


----------



## luke77 (Oct 28, 2012)

This is now a South American cichlid tank. I have angels and rams. The Plant in the Center of the tank is a live Plant now too, didn't have a current pic of it.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I like it. Are those all really sticks and rocks? Or is some of it a background? 

The only thing that kinda catches my eye is the stick in the middle up front. It kinda splits the tank in half and draws your eye to it. If that makes sense.


----------



## luke77 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a lot of Malaysian driftwood in it and about 35lbs of fossilized river rock. But my background has rock and driftwood too. I just kind of ran with the background to male the tank look like it.


----------



## luke77 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm gonna end up with 2 cove like areas of the tank. The tall Plant in the Center will be the divider and I'll be putting small ground cover plants on either side of the center.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow that is amazing!  Don't think I'd have the patience to put alll the rocks in there!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

it's lovely,it really is !
lovin the wood !


----------



## Eire84 (Sep 30, 2013)

<p>wow luke it looks fabulous xxx lots of time doing that... Your fish are amazing... </p>
<p><font size="1"><i>Posted via Mobile Device</i></font></p>


----------

